
Researchers poke hole in custom crypto built for Amazon Web Services - fufufanatic
http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/11/researchers-poke-hole-in-custom-crypto-protecting-amazon-web-services/
======
medecau
> Researchers poke hole in custom crypto built for Amazon Web Services

is not the same as

> academic researchers recently uncovered a potentially serious weakness

